# Latest acquisition....Schreckengost  Spaceliner



## MaxGlide (Oct 21, 2013)

Well I finally got this from a lady in Darien Il and got her all serviced and polished from the ground up...


----------



## Greg M (Oct 21, 2013)

Ooh, that's nice.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 22, 2013)

Now that's what I'm talking about....nice 7 bar.
I still haven't gotten one yet. 
Its on my list.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Oct 22, 2013)

That is beautiful.

Best bike designer ever.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice job Wheelman!  Looks fantastic!


----------



## randallace (Oct 23, 2013)

looks amazing - you should be proud of that lovely machine !!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 23, 2013)

Man that looks showroom fresh.  Amazing bike!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 23, 2013)

Beautiful bike and one of the nicest 60s space-themed models!


----------



## BrentP (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice find.

What's the model number, by the way?  It looks like it doesn't have the correct rack on it.


----------



## MaxGlide (Oct 24, 2013)

that rack was on the bike.... I added the tail light

Wayne


----------



## BrentP (Oct 24, 2013)

MaxGlide said:


> that rack was on the bike.... I added the tail light
> 
> Wayne




The reason I was asking what the model number is, is that it appears to be a 46902 (1966-68) model, but the previous owner has replaced the rack and seat with those from the earlier (64-65) model 46901.  I'm always curious to figure out what has been done.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 24, 2013)

Long time no hear Brent...Guess there hasn't been enough Spaceliner stuff found or posted about, to keep you locked in or logged on. 
Good to see you're still lurking.
Us wannabe Spaceliner knowitalls just don't measure up to the master.
Please continue to pop on every once in a while...The Spaceliner Guru!!!


----------



## BrentP (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah... I've just been busy with a lot of other things and haven't logged on much (traveling now, as a matter of fact, if you can call being in Grand Cayman "traveling"  )


----------



## MaxGlide (Oct 24, 2013)

I will get the serial number and post it!


----------

